# Cooler frame for paddle raft?



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Brendo, have you seen these?

Down River Equipment


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

That DRE frame is cool... But twice the price. Might have to look to a local metal shop that could do it cheaper.


----------



## DanRauer (Jun 8, 2006)

*Cooler Frame*



brendodendo said:


> That DRE frame is cool... But twice the price. Might have to look to a local metal shop that could do it cheaper.


They also sell those drop bags separately for around $60, you could get that and make your own frame out of pipe and T's. Those bags are cool, but if the cooler is not strapped in real tight, the cooler tends to rotate in the bag. I think either way your spending probably $80.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

AndyH (hello Andy, are you there?) had a guy (he might even be another buzzard) who makes discount frames for very reasonable prices. I don't remember his URL. I thought it might be rowframes.com or something like that, but that isn't right. He could probably whip something up like this real easy and have a welded version for a good price. Maybe worth sending AndyH a PM.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

there's a guy in lakewood named Earl that's selling a 3-bay frame w/ oar towers for $190. I'd bet that he could make you a cooler frame for pretty cheap too. search Craig's List Denver for "Sand Stake" (he's got those for only $10) or "raft" and send him an email. The only thing is that the joints are joined with a screw going into a fitting welded into the end of the 1 5/8" pipe. check him out - 303-205-1485 .


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I think you might be talking about
Raft Frame, Cataraft, Cataraft frame, Rowframe, and Whitewater Equipment

I have no experience with them, but the prices and stuff they say on their website seems right on point. If anyone has a frame from these guys I would love to hear about it.


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sounds Like A NRS Commercial In Colorado*

Local Folks Can Do Better At 1/2 The Cost of The Moscow ID Company. GS



brendodendo said:


> Has anyone ever used a rigid frame for a cooler in a paddle raft? I have a soft cooler that I use for day trips and just got the NRS Saddle Bag for the old B-day.
> 
> When I take the boat for an overnighter, sometimes it is more fun to paddle raft. That said, I was thinking of some custom cut NRS Pipe for the side and cross bars. Add the Low Pro fittings and some rubber stoppers and I could use my regular frame cooler mounts. This would fit between two of the thwarts and give me additional places to lash other gear. Total cost without shipping would be about $80.
> 
> Any other cheaper Ideas? Modifications?


----------



## Mr Beaver (Mar 8, 2009)

I saw something that reminded me of this post so I thought I would pass it along as for a "cooler frame" this is the way I would go.

How to build a river raft frame

basically get the quickclamps from frountierplay, but some tubing from Lowe's, a NRS cooler hanger and away you go. 
figure $60 to NRS, $40 for 4 clamps plus the tubing ~$120 or so. 

Build your own cooler hanger and you are at less than $100.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

*Low-rent cooler frame*

At the local building supply, get four 1-inch EMT conduit 90° elbows, enough 1-inch IPS (1.315 OD) chainlink toprail tubing for the sides and ends, and eight 1/4 x1-1/2" round head machine screws with acorn nuts. 

Minimum tools are a tubing cutter or hacksaw, a half-round coarse file, a centerpunch, and a drill with 1/4" bit. 

The corners go like this:










Below is a simple frame made this way (with the conduit corners pop-riveted rather than pinned with machine screws). The advantage of screws is the frame can be taken apart. 










For a stout drop-in rig, you could add four SpeedRail 1" IPS #5 Tee-E fittings (from DRE or Nu-Rail) and crossbars. 

To suspend the cooler, use four rigging straps (4-ft. loop straps are nice for the top). 

I'd guess you're going to rig it lengthwise, with straps around the thwarts. There were some big paddle-rafts on the Grand set up that way. 

Whatever you do, have fun.


----------



## Mr Beaver (Mar 8, 2009)

nice post Chip,

It looks so easy I might have to make one just cause I can.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

I've built a couple and use them at the front or rear of my regular frame, with 1-ft. straps around the frame tubing and longer straps to the dees on the cat tubes, inside and out. 

Both of mine are sized so the York Packs (yellow dryboxes) drop in. If you suspend a heavy cooler, make the fit snug so the weight doesn't flex the tubing. Strapped in, the cooler is part of the structure. 

I also built a ply deckboard that straps on for more passenger & dog space on day trips.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

brendodendo said:


> Has anyone ever used a rigid frame for a cooler in a paddle raft? I have a soft cooler that I use for day trips and just got the NRS Saddle Bag for the old B-day.
> 
> When I take the boat for an overnighter, sometimes it is more fun to paddle raft. That said, I was thinking of some custom cut NRS Pipe for the side and cross bars. Add the Low Pro fittings and some rubber stoppers and I could use my regular frame cooler mounts. This would fit between two of the thwarts and give me additional places to lash other gear. Total cost without shipping would be about $80.
> 
> Any other cheaper Ideas? Modifications?


my friend made a frame using lowpros. got the 6061-t6 pipe at Alaskan Copper and Brass about $2/foot but not anodized. Trick was drilling the lowpros accurately. A new 60t carbide blade on a miter saw (use clamp and eye protection) cuts through the pipe like butter.


----------

